# Hancock/Washington 2012 Deer Reports



## jtomczak

What are you seeing, what are you hearing, what are you harvesting in the Deer Capitol Region of GA?


----------



## jtomczak

I'll start:

1. It's been raining a good bit over the past week or so. Good news!

2. Seeing good activity on my trail cams - QDM is paying off and we have at least 3 mature (3.5+ year old) shooters on camera.

3. Not seeing any fawns and am concerned about the impact the yotes are having.


----------



## deepwater

I haven't been able to get down to my place this summer yet. How is the acorn crop this year?


----------



## 13ptbuck

I have not been able to go down since Febuary.  I hope to go in the next couple of weeks.  They cut part of our property so I need to check it out.


----------



## smitty

Been down a few times,enough rain to keep clover going and my pond from drying up ! last look the acorns were scarce and the crab apples were full as some persimmons. Need to get down and disk and mow some grass and check those cams  !!!


----------



## jtomczak

I don't have many hardwoods, so can't comment on acorn crop.  Still wandering around looking for persimmon trees.


----------



## deepwater

I hope my crabapple trees are full


----------



## thaney10

Our property and herd are looking good.  We implemented some coyote trapping along with several clubs in the area, and it seems to have helped. We're seeing quite a few fawns running around. Recent rainfall has helped keep things fairly green for us. Time to start getting stands hung and plots mowed and disked.


----------



## riskyb

good rainfall pretty much all summer long, not great but good, food crops doin good, muscidines are growing and starting to drop havent picked up much on trail cameras at least the first two weeks out except turkeys will check soon its been about 3 weeks since last check


----------



## jtomczak

Sat in the stand Thursday night.  Saw 2 does from the sand and a spike after dark.


----------



## deepwater

Any body know if they're still getting rain down there


----------



## Mars

We got a decent shower last night and looks like more to come today.


----------



## droptine06

We have seen a TON of fawns on our cams which is awesome. Yotes aint havin to big of an effect. Should be a good year for us. Fall plots will be goin in the ground in a couple weeks, hope the rain continues.


----------



## brent613

everything looks good for us lots of acorns,persimmons and crab apples.We have a couple of fawns that come by regularly.Looks good only one or two shooters so far.But we are looking forward to this year as we moved over from glascock county last year.It appears this property is much better than our previous.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Went down saturday and hung a ladder stand and started prepping food plots.  Our persimmons are big but not ripe yet.  The muscadines are ripe.


----------



## smitty

Was down over the weekend ,a good bit of rain in the area !Alot of good deer in the clover plots,and mineral sites. Got all my camp plots mowed and disked and camp all mowed and trimmed..Pond is holding on so may make it through this winter but without any real rainfall looks as if its doomed.


----------



## droptine06

We are headed down this coming weekend to prep our plots. Pullin cameras for the first time in 3 weeks, excited to see who's on there. Got one big boy we've been keepin' an eye on. He will be 5-6yr old this year and expecting him to make a big jump n mass and tine height.

What city/part of WACO and Hancock is everyone in? Our club is in Riddleville.


----------



## 13ptbuck

I am about 15 minutes outside of Miledgeville in Hancock county.


----------



## deepwater

I'm about 5 miles from Sparta in Hancock co.


----------



## foxdawg

*hancock*

i am in the Mayfield area of Hancock county.


----------



## smitty

Were off 22 Highway just outside Sparta and Warren Chapel/Hunts Chapel !


----------



## jtomczak

County Line road - South of Linton


----------



## imkevdog

between 24 and 272 just outside of oconee


----------



## smitty

Looks like my areas  there have received 2 or so inches of rain last couple days ,need to get down and spray my clover plots and get my lease plots disked up and all ready !


----------



## jameson

luckily, ive got the oppertunity to live at our huntin club this year and really for the next 3. i am goin to ga college in milledgeville this is my 3rd year of school, just transfered here from yhc and our land is only 11 miles from the school. we are off 22 about 5 miles before you get to deveraux. with all of this rain we have gotten here lately probably over 3 inches our strut and rut planted back mid summer is about 4 feet high the corn we planted is still green and got great stalks and ears on it some over 7 foot high! the deer movement seems to have slowed down some was getting some great pics in early august of good bachlor groups and there is fawn tracks everywhere. got the cameras up and running again looking forward to next saturday to see who all is able to sling an arrow thru a good'un


----------



## HM

We're west of Sparta on Hunts Chapel


----------



## hancock husler

I'm in linton off cody johnson rd and the food plots are growing really well. Lots of deer and hog sign.


----------



## jtomczak

QDM is paying off.  We've got a few 4.5+ bucks hanging around.  I'm so proud of the guy who owns land next to me...he passed on a really nice 2.5 year old 8pt last year (would have been his best buck) who has come back a nice shooter this year. Letting the young bucks go pays dividends.


----------



## droptine06

We are all pretty spread out it looks like. 

We got over 2.5inches of rain last week. Sprayed/killed all of our food plots this past weekend and bush hogged some areas. Goin back in two weeks to plant fall plots. Pulled the trail cams, no big boys on cam last couple weeks. White oaks and saw tooths are starting to drop acrons. Rain has really helped with the natural browse. Seen a ton of muscadines and persimmon. June and July were rough months down there for the deer and lack of rain.


----------



## deepwater

Good luck to all this weekend. Go get um !


----------



## jtomczak

We all saw deer, young ones this weekend.  Weather was great and fall is right around the corner.  Anyone see much?


----------



## 00Beau

It rained from 5pm until about 7:45 pm Saturday, opening day. I mean rained like a monsoon NE of Sparta between Culverton and Mayfield. I have gotten close to 6 inches since Labor Day week-end and my plots are growing like crazy!!! Saw only does, fawns this week end.  I am loaded with muscadines!!


----------



## jtomczak

We had great rain Saturday evening as well.  Plots are in as of yesterday.  Praying for more rain.

I did take a yote out last night, about 100 more to go though!


----------



## karculeo

We are also west of Sparta off Hunts Chapel. Glad to hear about the rain, we planted our plots Labor Day weekend. 

Jtomczak, congrats on the yote! Hope you kill them all!


----------



## BigBrett

we are outside of jewel on hamburg state park road. so far i have seen deer every sitting except one (been 7 times). all does. my buddy killed a 120lbs doe last sunday evening and yesterday evening shot at a monster 8 and his crossbow exploded. plenty of rain out plots look great. club across road already witnessed a fight between two shooters. i have heard one grunting in a creek bottom by me a couple times.


----------



## fishingtiger

saw two does yesterday morning and my cousin had a young 8pt walk  3 yards underneath him at 930 in the morning. Let him walk for another day. Nice to be back in the stand!


----------



## dawg450r

We are over off lakecrest drive in holiday shores. Everyone saw deer including 5 very nice mature bucks. Hitting the food plots late. Food plots looking great. Acorns are starting to drop pretty good. Muscadines still plentiful as well. It looks like its going to be a great season.


----------



## BigBrett

one deer seen in the last week. on river @ jewell. hoping its a lull before action.


----------



## smitty

Plenty of white oaks again this year as well as crab apples,still very green and hanging on .Some rubs and scrapes showing up early again on the good food sources.Lots of small bucks and does in clover plots ,and as usual too many coyotes in pics ...


----------



## thaney10

Seeing a lot of deer, even though I haven't hunted much. Finally finished with all the prep work- stands, food plots, etc. Plots are coming along nicely. Just need more rain to keep them going. Deer are really on the acorns right now in our area of Hancock. We saw deer at all hours of the day this past weekend.


----------



## jameson

Great Saturday mornin. No action till 930 but then it cut loose fellas. Yote come running by but no shot. Then 3 doe come in and hung up about 45 yards out in a thicket. I did a light rattle and drew in 2 young bucks a 3&4 point. They fought/spared for over a half hour 15 yards infront if me. It was neat seeing them play like that. Great morning


----------



## slow motion

I hunt off 22 north of Sparta. Seeing a few scrapes and rubs. Haven't stuck a deer yet but I did however lower the hog population by one on Saturday.


----------



## smitty

Really dry in Hancock !! Putting in my plots now , plenty of acorns all green and holding ! Plenty of scrapes and rubs showing up on food sources now , got a few pics of some decent bucks that need a year or 2 !! Ready for the smoke to fill the air Saturday !!


----------



## thaney10

Looking forward to the muzzleloader opener this weekend. This will be my first time in the stand.  Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## droptine06

We planted 3 weeks ago, got a .5 inch that monday after and 1.5in the last storm that came thru 10 or so days ago. Planted Trophy radish, turnips and will over seed with wheat later. Deer hitting the plots pretty good already. Acorns startin' to drop. Saw quite a few deer Sunday and Monday but out of bow range. No chasin' yet. Ready for muzzle loader, some slick heads gonna drop this weekend.

Good luck to everyone this comin' weekend!


----------



## BigBrett

me and my son saw a HEEP of deer today. he is a lil slow on the draw and i have to help alot so didn't shoot but great memories. be back at it in the am. they are getting territorial. had couple young bucks come in stiff legged to grunting.


----------



## smitty

*Hancock*

Finally done with my plots and other last minute things,going to give it several weeks to cool off and maybe some rain to get the plots going and the bucks moving...Plenty of rubs and scrapes early this year.Very dry with most water sources all dried up and so we could use a good rain shower every week to get nature back going  That tiller sure leaves a good smooth seed bed !!!


----------



## jtomczak

Saw 10 deer over the weekend.  Beautiful weather and good activity.  No mature deer.


----------



## thaney10

Saw quite a few deer over the weekend. Saw 2 small bucks following does. Lots of scrapes and rubs being laid down.


----------



## droptine06

We saw a decent amount of deer movement, one doe shot Sat. am. Two 3.5yr old bucks were seen and passed. Got some good rain last night down our way. No sign of chasin' yet. Had a 2yr old 6pt and a 3.5yr old feeding near 2 does w/yearlings and they paid em no mind.


----------



## 00Beau

Does and young bucks moving great, Young bucks are chasing like no tomorrow, big bucks are only moving at night on cams. NE of Sparta.


----------



## deepwater

Saw 9  deer this weekend, does and young bucks. Scraps and rubs showing up every where. The Does aren't ready but the young bucks sure seem to be.


----------



## jameson

went this morning, jumped one walking in, got in the stand a little late. around 8 heard somethnig coming thru the woods in a fast walk turned around and here come a spike and a 5 point at 11 yards. i want hunting a oak bottom. its good to keep seeing these young healthy bucks but im ready for a shooter to walk out. should be a great weekend wiht the temps dropping into the upper 40's. good luck to everyone.


----------



## 13ptbuck

We had a big nine killed tonight.  I will posts pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## smitty

Well no rain for my freshly planted plots !! Acorns are  just turning brown and falling , have 6 different bucks on one scrape with only one a shooter they luv my maxwell house scrape juice !!


----------



## BuckDropper13

Really excited about this weekend. Temps are taking a drop and deer are on the move. The only question I have it should I sit the stand in the pines or the power line tower stand.


----------



## Rowland00

went this morning seen two good bucks fighting in a food plot. real good morning


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## jameson

We could sure use a good rain, plots are comin in pretty good. Hunted past 2 mornins yesterday passed up and a few small bucks and today seen 4. 3 doe and a tall shooter buck all out of range for my bow. Been hunting in a heavy pine/ oak bottom. Temps suspossed to drop to the mid 40s should be a great weekend


----------



## 00Beau

I have had my property in Hancock since 2004, this is the dryest it has ever been here. I have a creek that is 25 foot wide in spots and over head deep, it is nearly dry. On another note, we saw 2 good bucks and 8 does last evening.


----------



## smitty

Yes sir ,uncle owned land for almost 40 years and his lakes are about dried up ,I may no longer be throwing back my catch of the day , many of the creeks around are dry and in need of some good showers. Passed on a nice young 8 this mourning and a nice doe this evening eating those white oaks blown out by the wind !


----------



## Jeff Raines

Just talked to the family at camp(I'm stuck working)everyone is seeing deer but nobody has pulled the trigger.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

*Washington County* - Saw 6 Saturday morning (7:55-9:45): 1 big doe, 1 big button-head, and 4 little ones...on white oak acorns. Saw 5 Saturday evening (6:35-7:30): 2 big does and 3 little ones...on food plot.


----------



## BuckinFish

How bout a bear in the area!!  I posted this in the Deer Hunting forum, but if you havent seen it, here it is.  This feeder is about 400 yards from where I hunt.  He looks huge to me, hope we dont meet eye to eye!


I actually didnt see anything, but every other guy did in my camp.  I had just put out a camera yesterday on some of the Killdees Home Brew Ive been brewing and made a mock scrape in line with two other scrapes to see if it works.  Got a couple does lastnight and had another doe walk past it 10 minutes after I got down today while going back to camp to get my dad.  I actually looked at the cam before I left and within the time I was gone back to camp and back at the camera (15mins) we had a pic of the doe!  Beautiful weekend, cant wait to get back down!!


----------



## youdontknowdoya

hancock county buck taken on the 22nd morning hunt.


----------



## droptine06

My Aunt took a nice 3.5yr old 7pt Sat. evening opening weekend. Buck had some nice webbing on his right beam and a kicker off the base, cool character to the rack. She's a hard hunter and this buck was well deserved! Her best buck to date! We saw a lot of deer, but this buck was the only one we seen chasing. Hoping this weekend coming up they ought to be pre-ruttin pretty good. 

Got a good one on cam last week too I've been chasin' this booger for 3 years now. Completely nocturnal buck, gonna take a hot doe to drag him out....he don't make mistakes.

Good luck to everyone this coming weekend!


----------



## droptine06

youdontknowdoya said:


> hancock county buck taken on the 22nd morning hunt.



Nice buck bud!


----------



## 13ptbuck

*Hancock County*

Nine pointer taken on Thursday with a muzzle loader.


----------



## barry7157

We saw 16 deer on our Washington County property on opening day.  Mainly doe and 2-3 young bucks.


----------



## slow motion

Got this 9 pt. Sunday morning opening weekend. I already posted it in the Deer Hunting section so maybe I am getting carried away but since it is a personal best for me please overlook it. Also took a doe and a hog the day before.


----------



## smitty

Some great deer showing up ! Need some rain  ,cool temps coming so should fire up the deer !!


----------



## droptine06

One fella on our place has been hunting all week in WACO, has seen a 2.5 or a 3.5yr old every hunt(both am and pm) this entire week. Still no real chasing being seen but the bucks are up and romaing. This weekend it will hopefully bust loose.


----------



## droptine06

slow motion said:


> Got this 9 pt. Sunday morning opening weekend. I already posted it in the Deer Hunting section so maybe I am getting carried away but since it is a personal best for me please overlook it. Also took a doe and a hog the day before.



Thats a great buck Slow Motion, congrats on your personal best. What county you in?


----------



## jameson

took this hancock 8 point on the 23rd, it was my 21st birthday. never had him on camera, took a 105 yard shot, he ran about 60 yards. only young bucks chasing still. shot around 830 am


----------



## How2fish

jameson said:


> took this hancock 8 point on the 23rd, it was my 21st birthday. never had him on camera, took a 105 yard shot, he ran about 60 yards. only young bucks chasing still. shot around 830 am



Congrats you will remember that one for a long time and happy bday !


----------



## BigBrett

chasing hard on our club. saw the biggest deer i have ever seen in person. to dark to shoot.


----------



## smitty

Alot of young bucks on the prowl and chasing now in North Hancock ! With the cool weather coming should really crank it up this week coming !! We need some good steady rain , dry to the bone !!


----------



## slow motion

Thanks Droptine. I hunt in Hancock north of Sparta.


----------



## smitty

Slow day for a Saturday , very few deer seen and shots fired !!


----------



## thaney10

Took the weekend off.  Heading down on Monday night to stay all week.  Looks like it's going to cool off.  Hopefully the wind will lay down next week.


----------



## 00Beau

Great movement in NE Hancock this past week-end.


----------



## warthenbooner

what is the prediction for this weekend I will be coming in to warthen 
tomorrow night


----------



## droptine06

Hunted Sat. through Tuesday night. Wind was rediculous. Starting to see some chasing and need rain bad! Had a nice 4.5yr old 8 taken Saturday evening by another member.


----------



## jtomczak

Hunted last weekend and we all saw deer each sitting.  No mature bucks, and only a little chasing from the young ones.  Food plots are suffering from no rain.  Hoping things bust loose this weekend.


----------



## aaron batson

My 15 year old daughter got another one. Her first kill of this season. This one while hunting alone without my coaching her in the stand. She is proud of it. Hancock County - 10/31 at 10:20 am. He was in a food plot with one other doe. 308win 125 grain Remington Managed Recoil about 150 yard shot.


----------



## droptine06

That's awesome Aaron, tell her congrats! I know she's got a proud poppa!


----------



## smitty

Friend harvested great 11 point today  in Hancock   194 lbs live weight ! Deer really  moving today !! Bucks are on the prowl , should only get better ,send some rain !!!


----------



## 00Beau

*Chasing in my part of Hancock, BBD*

Happened fast this morning. 218lbs. Live weight, Un Real!!!


----------



## smitty

Great deer Beau !!


----------



## foxdawg

*killed this buck on 11-3*

hancock county 8pt


----------



## 13ptbuck

Saw lots of bucks crusing Saturday afternoon and a little chasing.  I missed a 18" 8 or 10 point.  Looks like the bullet hit a limb and it was a clean miss.  We looked for an hour and a half Saturday night and I looked for two more Sunday.  Made for a long night Saturday night.


----------



## droptine06

One mature buck seen somewhat chasin' Sunday mornin, ran a doe in and then left her and started feeding. Had another 3.5yr old 8 taken Sat. morning by my Uncle. Lot's of bucks cruising, but no real hard chasing yet. Hopefully we get some rain Tuesday and that will get em jump started. Headed down Wed. until the next Tuesday, hoping they get fired up this week. Attached a couple pics of the last two buck taken.


----------



## jameson

we hunted this weekend, between my dad and i we saw 17 deer combination of smaller bucks and doe. rode the property friday afternoon and i seen a fella in a bright orange vest facing our food plott thru the woods only 20 yards off the line... some people. i was on a black fourwheeler and my dog was following so if it was you.. shoot me a pm id like to talk with ya and meet ya. seemed to be a fairly quite weekend heard less than 10 shots. the youing bucks were still together and we seen 2 different doe with a yearly nub buck.. so that leads me to think rut still aint kicked in.. yalls thoughts? the trail cam pics we get their hocks arnt dark yet and still  not much swelling in the neck.. hopefully we get the rain tomorrow 60 percent chance we sure do need it BAD! cooler weather again this week and hopefully ore movement. gonna give it another shot this coming up weekend!


----------



## thaney10

Mature bucks are chasing. I saw two different mature bucks running hard after does. I couldn't get shots on either buck. Passed up a 100" 8 point that was cruising also. Would love to have a shot at the two big bucks. They're rutting hard on our place in NW Hancock. Get in the woods!


----------



## imkevdog

my wife shot at 7:45 called me to help with her deer as i was walking back to camp this 10 pt ran up the hill ,but stop to look at me .we had a great sat morningon 11/3.tarsels were tan and clean .my wifes buck  was eating neither one was with does


----------



## Rowland00

any rain in hancock?


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## smitty

Looks like over a inch in areas of hancock,about time I planted plots a month ago and had no rain until today !!!Just in time since the wind has blown most if not all the acorns out of the trees...Looks like the cool weather should have the deer up and moving and the rut in full swing this coming week,Good Luck to all !! Alot of nice bucks being taken !


----------



## HM

Rained drizzle to light for almost 12 hours. Deer are moving, good scrapes and rubs everywhere. I haven't seen any chasing or interest, just eating.


----------



## jameson

got light rain from about 11-pm monday thru  1pm tuesday. a little more than an inch here in sw hancock. amazing the difference a little rain makes on the plotts. deer movement is lookin good. still no sign of the rut tho... just eating. agree with the above post.. this weekend should be great. good luck folks


----------



## yellowhammer73

the wife and i hunted 11/3--11/6 and saw only small 2.5 year olds chasing. our does still seem to be grouped up and still carring fawns with them. hoping this cold front and rain kicks the does on open. we are just 5 miles south of sparta.


----------



## deerdog

Saw lots of chasing last Saturday


----------



## jtomczak

Lot's of deer over the weekend, first part of this week.  No mature ones on the move though.  Good rain on Tuesday, wishing I was in the woods now.


----------



## Kudos555

Hunted yesterday all day. Had a few does in the AM just crusing, and had a buck bust me last night just before dark. Saw lots of activity on the road just after dark on my way out of camp...of course. Last Saturday seemed to be very active pre-rut, but has calmed down a bit. Should pick up this weekend and into next week. 

10mi W/NW of Sparta


----------



## fishingtiger

Been in the woods since Saturday the 3rd. Putting in around 7 hours a day in the stand I have seen many does and 1 spike. Between my two buddies and me, it has been the same story. Zero rutting activity seen by any of us. This same week the past 4 yrs has been lights out. Not sure what is gong on. This is in north Washington county off Linton rd


----------



## HM

Not complaining but I was hoping for more activity. Our guys saw bucks all last week, not chasing but on the prowl. I can't walk 50 yards without seeing a scrape or a rub but nobody on our lease is seeing bucks. I got an 8 in the rain Tuesday morning and that was the last legal buck seen.


----------



## smitty

In NW Hancock  does still with fawns, had a nice 8 come in checking does n fawn today but needed another year ! Like everyone else said either its coming or it's all over  ,last weekend they were on fire , crusing , chasing and now in a little lull ! And I've never heard so much gobbling from the turkeys in November !!


----------



## youdontknowdoya

*new deer nov. 9*

killed thursday morning waiting on next year now


----------



## hunt4em

Glad to know I'm not the only one,killed a nice 9 pointer last saturday,came to the can.stinking and swollen,then....it all stopped.hunted all week,didn't get home till today,we just saw little bucks and young does.just not at all like we were use to on our place.


----------



## jameson

it seems to be the best season we have had in the past 5 years. even though we have only takin 1 good buck this year we are averaging about 15 deer sightings a weekend with over half being bucks. yes smaller bucks but it will be good for the future. done somethin i aint ever done before this weekend. i let an 8 point walk on 2 different hunts.. wow, kinda tough but he was a younger deer for sure and man he has some potential.. i hope he makes it thru. if i wouldnt have already takin a buck this year he woulda been on the ground! but i want a bigger buck to tag out on. if my dad or girlfriend wanna shoot they can have it but hes getting a pass from me. it was cool! this weekend seen 5 bucks that were boarderline shooters neither of us pulled the trigger though. had a dern monster come in saturday mornin after i rattled he chased a doe into the field and stopped but he only had one side of his antlers the other side had been broken off he woulda been my biggest to date for sure! this weather is awesome looks like the rut is starting to dwendle out


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER

Been slow in the davisboro area too. Hope its not over


----------



## jameson

its raining!! pretty heavy dang we need it!


----------



## warthenbooner

I don't think its near over I have heard of a lot of bucks being killed that the glands are still dry


----------



## BuckinFish

Not a single deer seen over weekend from my stand, only spikes and does seen from the other guys.  We've had 2 bucks killed recently, Nothing huge, one last Wednesday and neither had dark glands. I only have 3 small bucks on a camera at a massive scrape and they barely have any color to their glands, I think the weather pushed it back some.  I bet they'll be running in the morning after this rain.  Off 24, 5 miles from / Tennile


----------



## jlmartin25

Deer in Hancock on our 1700 acres have been abducted by aliens I think! VERY SLOW SEASON FOR US!


----------



## droptine06

I just got back from 7 days in Harrison(WACO). Deer movement was very very slow. Majority of my hunts saw no deer. Normally the week of 11/3-11/12  is our prime time....the rut was non existent this year. I think the rut occurred in our area around the last week of Oct. into the first couple days of Nov.. have had two bucks killed with clean hocks. Thinkin' the week of Thanksgiving ought to be a strong 2nd rut as the does come back into estrous. Time will tell.


----------



## aaron batson

Caught this one all alone at 10:30 this morning.


----------



## HM

Anybody seeing real movement this weekend?


----------



## Keith48

Went this morning, and it was really windy. We saw nothing between several of us. I'm thinking this afternoon in the hardwoods might be better. At least I hope so!


----------



## jtomczak

*Score*

Saw decent activity over the weekend. Watched a nice young 9 point last night.  Button head chased the does off the plot.  

Got in the stand late today ~3:45.  4PM I see the sun reflecting off this guy's antlers coming through the young pines.  He stops at the road to my right about 80 yards out.  I size him up and quickly realize he is mature in my book (3.5+) and a shooter and down he goes.  

The whole thing took about 20 seconds. I thanked the Lord, texted my girlfriend and thought to myself...did that really just happen?  Wow!  

I believe he is the same 6 point we have on camera last year...rack looks similar, just much better this year.  My neighbor had one photo of him from earlier in the year, and we haven't seen him since. Though we have made a few mistakes over the past 3 years we've hunted Windy Hill, letting the young bucks walk is paying off. 2nd mature buck for me in two years.

God is good.


----------



## fishingtiger

Nice one jt! Congrats!!


----------



## jtomczak

Thanks buddy.


----------



## HM

Looks good, a lot of mass. Trumps my goose egg for the weekend.


----------



## SPOOLFED

Nice deer T.  Did you see another other activity?  Looking forward to coming up next week and have not heard alot of talk and just starting to check the forum.  Congrats.


----------



## SPOOLFED

any other activity.   dam phone spells every thing wrong.  I should wait to get home to the computer!


----------



## smitty

Congrats  JT ! Not alot of movement except from the other clubs filling the coolers with deer or alot of target practice on weekends !Back after them this week !!!


----------



## FMBear

Congrats on a fine, mature buck, Justin!!


----------



## jtomczak

Thanks for all the coaching Fred! 

I think in our area they are in the breeding phase.  Lot's of rutting to go!


----------



## thaney10

Congrats JT. Nice buck.


----------



## preacher

NICE Justin!


----------



## karculeo

Congrats JT! Great Buck! Good to hear your let'em walk young is paying off for you now.


----------



## droptine06

They're in the second rut in our area around Wrightsville. Saw a lot of chasin' Sunday and Monday. One 3.5yr old 7pt shot Monday am chasin' with 3 other bucks.


----------



## jtomczak

Hearing rumors of a 175" buck shot in Linton.  Anyone able to verify?


----------



## 13ptbuck

*9 point taken Friday morning*

This was the deer I shot at and missed a couple of weeks ago.  It was taken by a guest(former member).


----------



## jtomczak

Awesome buck!


----------



## hancock husler

JT the buck I think you are hearing about came off Hitchcock cemetery rd. Some say prosser rd. Killed by a older fella,I have trail camera pics of the deer just none dead.


----------



## jtomczak

Nice.  Saw a pic of the dead deer...awesome buck.  Looked like a double main beam.  Just trying to verify he was a local and not some Iowa recycled photo. 

We've got the Legend of Linton buck on camera for 3 years.  Not a175 class...now a 6 year old probably 140's 10 pt with double brows.  Think he's still on the hoof.


----------



## hancock husler

No doubt there are some mega bucks in the linton area. Not a lot of people talk about big deer being killed in linton and neither do I .


----------



## foxdawg

where is the linton area? i hunt around mayfield, is it far from there?


----------



## jtomczak

10 minutes south of Sparta.

Slow week from what I've been hearing. I saw 2 does on Saturday and that was it.


----------



## SPOOLFED

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas to everyone.  Finally back in the stand tonight in the pouring rain to see 3 small bucks and nothing else throught the pouring rain.  First hunt for the vacation and I was wondering if anyone is seeing anything?  Doesn't look like much since the last post was the 17th.  Anyway,  Merry Christmas.


----------



## 13ptbuck

I know this is not the correct place for this.  Does anyone have any openings for next season?  Just send me a PM.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jtomczak

3 does Friday evening.


----------



## Kudos555

We took 2 does thurs morning and one more Fri night. They were moving pretty good at the end of last week. Until next fall, Hancock County!


----------



## jtomczak

Activity seems to be slowing down.  Passed on a few does and buttons this past weekened.

Neighbors took at 3 point Saturday (http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7532553#post7532553)...Grrrr.

QDM partner harvested a big doe this morning. Congrats to him for his patience and for passing on a dozen different bucks this season.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

*Last Hurrah*

Headed to Washingtong County for my final four hunts of the 2012 season Monday & Tuesday...I will be 8 miles south of Tennille.

We've had a successful season on a first year lease. Seen a lot of deer - including two bucks that should be nice if they make it to next season, harvested six deer - nice number off of 400 acres, and the property should be even better next season with a little work and low traffic.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

*Fun Final 2 Days*

Promising signs in Washington County - hunted Monday & Tuesday, saw 20+ deer over 3 hunts and took a mature doe. Scouted for an hour around mid-day both days and located a ton of late season buck sign - already excited about next season.


----------



## jtomczak

Friends, the Deepstep Fire Department is a national finalist in a $25k competition for a new emergency response vehicle - https://apps.facebook.com/sf_neighbor_assist/ (join the Facebook ap, search "deepstep" and vote 10 times per day.

If they win, this vehicle could save your life one day!

The contest is sponsored by State Farm and is the real deal.  Help em out if you will!


----------



## imkevdog

will do, just done it


----------



## jtomczak

Thanks! This could save our lives at some point.  $25k for Washington County Fire is a big deal!


----------

